# Bella & Draco



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

Here are a few pics of my two furbabies 








[/URL]
Bella Tonkinese by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]
Bella Tonkinese by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]
Draco. Cinnamon tabby point Siamese cat. by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]
Draco by curlywurlydee, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not normally a fan of meezer apart from Spooks & of course the handsome Draco! Bella is a lovely girt too


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures, gorgeous kitties._


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Lovely cats  What colour is Bella? (sorry about my ignorance)


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

Jonescat said:


> Lovely cats  What colour is Bella? (sorry about my ignorance)


Thank you!!
Bella is a Lilac Mink tonkinese


----------



## elly87 (Mar 12, 2014)

The Mighty Draco 
Lovely kittie


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Glad I didn't try to guess


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

devilishly handsome Draco and beautiful bella Bella :001_tt1:


----------



## george1111 (Jul 28, 2013)

lovely cats you have there.


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind comments! :thumbsup:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Stunning cats, i think they look gorgeous


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful fur babies :thumbsup:
I'm in love with Bella the Mink tonkinese


----------



## tabithakat64 (Apr 8, 2014)

Gorgeous cats  Lovely pictures too


----------

